# Off at last - thanks everyone!



## 95205 (May 1, 2005)

Tomorrow husband, 2 dogs & I set off on what we hope will be a 1 year tour of europe. Planning for about a year now, can't believe we're finally there. I'm currently photocopying every document I can think of to stash with relatives back in the UK just in case.. sure it won't be needed! 
Anyway, the main point of this post was to say a huge thank you to everyone on the forum who has got us this far. I am absolutely convinced that we would be (a) poorer financially (b) poorer intellectually and (c) divorced if it weren't for the advice and support we've had from the forum. Ranging from telling me what I'd done when all the water dumped out to finding me a company that would insure our pets abroad for more than 90 days to solar panels to best route to norway to mobile phones to internet use to aires to maximum payloads to finding an english manual ..... I could go on and on and on (usually do!). THANKS! :lol: 
We'll stay in touch of course (I'm sure we'll need help along the way), and anyone interested in a bit more info on the trip can log on to http://web.mac.com/adventuresoftl 
Hopefully by the time we get back we'll have enough experience to help someone else out!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi, and I'm looking forward to hearing from you all along the way with all the good things that you are doing and seeing. 

Enjoy yourselves and may every day be a good one,

G


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Great adventure nissanNed - well done - very brave - here's hoping you have a fantastic year living the dream - I'll certainly keep track via the link and keep us posted via mhf - good luck!


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Fantastic have a lovely time ..I would love to head off for at least 12 months.We have done 2 x 3 month stints down to portugal in the last 18 months and hopeful heading off in December for 5 months but prob still Spain and Portugal... need to broaden our travel.. lol.Look forward to reading your blogs ... 
Take care Val


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

We've just done a year in Europe and really loved it. Good luck in you travels and I'm confident you will enjoy it as much as we did.

The only 'paperwork issue' we had was coming back to the UK when we found that there was an omission in the dogs' passport. The vet hadn't filled in the date the microchip had been inserted. We never noticed until some 'eagle-eyed' official in Roscff spotted it. Worth checking, maybe.


----------



## 95205 (May 1, 2005)

*just checked*

Checked the pet passports & date of microchip is filled in! Another one crossed off thank you


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm not so adventurous - but all the best for your voyage! P.S Whilst we're on pets, Eye stuff/ear stuff/flea stuff/laxative and scratch collar and tweezers and antiseptic. Might save you a vet bill. Excuse me if this is teaching you the egg trick!!! - Helena.


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

One of the good things about traveling in southern Europe is the cheapness of items and services.
Last Christmas whilst in southern Spain the dog got an abscess in her eye. It looked horrible.  
The local vet picked her up from the van, treated her overnight, (arranged for her grooming as well) and returned her to the van the following day. The price? 40 Euros!! We have pet insurance but it didn't seem worth the hassle to complain.


----------



## 95205 (May 1, 2005)

brill thank you both. Spanish vet service certainly sounds a bit different to ours! I shudder to think of the size of the bill for 'door to door' service! packed a doggie medical kit and it is larger than ours much to delight of husband!


----------



## 95205 (May 1, 2005)

*Update*

Well, we're over 5 weeks into our journey .. we've travelled through france, belgium, netherlands & germany (very quickly), had a scoot round Denmark, some of Sweden and are now meandering round Norway - crossed the arctic circle a couple of days ago and are on the Lofoton Islands now. Tomorrow we are hoping to take a whale safari. We've seen Sea Eagles, Golden Eagles, dolphins, reindeer, mink, fish (sorry don't know fish)... the list goes on. Typing this makes me realise what an absolute privilege it is to be doing this! 
Our marvelous Weinsberg has been perfectly behaved so far (although if my husband knew I'd typed that he would tell me I was tempting fate). Luxury purchases made so far - 1 thermos flask (hundreds at home but didn't think to pack one), electric kettle & fan heater to make better use of electric hookup... 
Internet access has been really easy, wireless at about 1 in 2 campsites, plus towns, sometimes free, never expensive. This means we've stayed in touch with family & friends via skype. And of course up to date on the forum! 
Please peruse the website, http://web.mac.com/adventuresoftl - enjoy some of the pics, blog and videos.. We love to get people's comments it makes us feel like the daily entries are worth it!


----------

